# Marine Salt Mixes



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

What are everyones take on the best marine salt mixes out there and why.

You can choose from the list below or add on to it.


Instant Ocean
Red Sea
Coralife
Kent Sea
Oceanic 
Tropic Marin
Reef Crystals


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, you just opened a can of worms. As far as salt goes I am no expert, but what people look for is purity mean the salt contains no phosphates or nitrates that can do more harm that good, also I do hear that what ever brand you choose stick with it as changing brands could be bad due to differences in the mix and chemical compounds, mind you that is just what I read/hear.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'll research more into the changing salt brands. I was actually planning on changing brands already. I was too excited in setting up my tank so I jsut bought a less expensive brand, Red Sea. My specific gravity is at 1.024(Thanks for the tip Wilson).


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Personally I'm a TropicMarin (TM) user and have been for the past 15 yers and it's been consistent and no issues...knock on wood . Mixes very cleanly and clarifies quickly.

For the $$$...thus far Red Sea Pro (RSPro) seems to have excellent results and very consistent in the US and some reefers here in ON. Kinda leaves a fair bit of residue...~1tsp in a 5gal bucket.

Reef Crystals (RC) is another good salt but has lost market share in the 90's due to inconsistent batches. Not too many LFS carry it unfortunately. NAFB is the only place that I've seen it.

Instant Ocean is identical in basic composition to Reef Crystals but on the low side of Ca, Mg and alk. Geared more for fish only systems and is available in most LFS.

Kent...compared to TropicMarin, it's higher in $$$/gal. Rumour out there is that it's the same formula/maker as RC.

CoraLife and Oceanic I personally avoid as there are better and consistently better salts in that price range.

As for switching salt mixes, I've never had a problem. When I can't get TM/TMPro, Reef Crystals (RC) or fortifying IO works just as well. IMHO, the kerfuffle is based from bad experiences at a time where we just didn't know what _ideal_ parameters should be. IIRC, we didn't start testing Ca on a grand economical until the mid-late 90's and Mg by ~2005-6. Something to consider in the grand scheme of things.

JM2C/E/HTH


----------

